# bagger museum sliedrecht



## DAVID ALCOCK

apologies if this has been covered before(A) but(K)wow super fantastic marvelous-the Dutch National Bagger museum at Sliedrecht is fantastic!
the only museum i know of soley devoted to dredging ,it contains models (some working)of ALL forms of dredging from "man with 6foot soup spoon" to all the current forms of working.the staff speak very good english are verrry knowlegeable and friendly.
the only downsides are restricted opening hours so check on website before going ,and the site is 1/2 hour walk from waterbus but easy to find with good signs(Thumb) a nice day out from Rotterdam!


----------



## vectiscol

Thanks - I'll try to give it a look one day.


----------



## Degzie

I agree with david allcock this is a great museum. I went in February this year when i visited my family in Sliedrecht. I took my cousins son who lives in there he was unaware that his grandad father Dirk Dekker and his fathers side (Ven der he)l had worked in the dredging industry . He found it very interesting as did I and for 5 euros well worth the visit. Degzie


----------



## gert2012

Degzie said:


> I agree with david allcock this is a great museum. I went in February this year when i visited my family in Sliedrecht. I took my cousins son who lives in there he was unaware that his grandad father Dirk Dekker and his fathers side (Ven der he)l had worked in the dredging industry . He found it very interesting as did I and for 5 euros well worth the visit. Degzie


http://www.isaris.nl/ppm/dredging/tags.php?tag=1693 the videos of the Friesland the steambucket dredger which is maintained by the Sliedrecht Bagger Museum


----------

